# Please help identify!



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Was poking around in my sump and I saw this thing: it has longhair-like tentacles that sway in the current; if I poke at it, then it pulls all of its tentacles under the sand and it completely disappears.



















I'd Google it, but what would I type in? "long tentacled marine sand creature thing"


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you tried searching up medusa worm? That'd be my guess.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like its from the Cirratulids family or spaghetti worm
Look for yourself . 
http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchworms.html


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cirratulid hair worm.

http://www.projectdibs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Cirratulid hair worm.
> 
> http://www.projectdibs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30


Thanks! that's it!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

yea hair worm, great for moving DSB around to get nutritions low below.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank goodness my wife doesnt see half the stuff that lives in the tank....

Some of these creatures are uuugggly


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Thank goodness my wife doesnt see half the stuff that lives in the tank....
> 
> Some of these creatures are uuugggly


LOL! I remember the first time I brought home a shrimp. "Eeew! it looks like a spider!" She's okay with it all now, especially after watching some of their antics


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-06/rs/

I knew I had it somewhere lol


----------

